# Homemade Spindle Square



## roadie33 (Sep 30, 2015)

Decided to make a new Spindle Square last night as my first one was lacked an inch of reaching across the table front to back.
Used a piece of 1" square Aluminum 7 1/4" long.
Drilled and reamed two  .373 holes a 1/2" in from each end for the DI's
Drilled and reamed a .497 hole for the 1/2" center post. Tight press fit.
Split each end with bandsaw for clamping DI's.
Drilled, counter bored each end and tapped 10 x 24.
Scallop cut where the DI's rested on holder to make turning dial easy.
Works good and it now reaches across table no problem.
Took about 2 hrs to make and put together.


----------



## REdington (Sep 30, 2015)

Great job, Mike
I need to make one that has a 1/4 shaft on it for the CNC router that I'm almost done building. I guess I'll build one for the Bridgeport too while I'm at it.
Oh, I see you are over in Ozawkie. Maybe we can get together sometime.


Rodney


----------



## hackley69 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## chip maker (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice !! been thinking of a build like this also. After seeing yours it doesn't look all that hard either. Glad you shared it to give me the push to build one for myself. One question is how do you get it squared up before you use it.?  I would think if any part of it is off the readings would also be incorrect. Thanks


----------



## REdington (Oct 1, 2015)

Here is Hoss's video on how you set and use it.






Rodney


----------



## chip maker (Oct 1, 2015)

Rodney, Thanks for the video and it was easy to understand. Now all I have to do is build it. !!!!!


----------



## roadie33 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks all.
They are very easy to make. I just used a Fly cutter to square it up, checking it with a mic as I went.
Turned the 5/8" 12L14 shaft on the lathe 6" long, then turned down 1" on the end to .500 to press fit in.
I got the idea from Dale on Metal Tips and Tricks.
I can't remember which video I watched that showed how to use it, but it was pretty simple.

Rodney,
I get over that way once in a while. Usually when I am going to an Auction over in Mo.

Might be going thru later this month to another Auction in Tracy Mo.


----------

